# Ft. Collins FT



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Callback to Open land blind:

4, 5, 6, 7, 9, 12, 13, 14, 16, 18, 20, 21, 24, 26, 28, 29, 30, 32, 33, 34, 35, 38, 41, 42, 43, 44, 46, 47, 49, 53, 56, 57, 59, 63, 65, 66, 68, 69, 71, 76, 77, 80, 82, 83 - 44 total

FOM


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

12 back to the 4th in the Qual in the morning, and I have to handle one of them.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Come on # 7 -Rosa. # 24 Nola and # 66 Mirk...go get em kids


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

Go team #71


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Lance-CO said:


> Go team #71


Is this NASCAR?  

FOM aka Team Bullet's Crew Chief


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

FOM said:


> Is this NASCAR?
> 
> FOM aka Team Bullet's Crew Chief


if this were NASCAR we would be talkin trash about each others team,saying how your driver is a no talent clown with a famous last name,or how your brand of car is a piece of trash, and how boring the sport is.....Here on RTF we just talk trash about crew chiefs, dog colors, and tell people to GO POUND SAND 



******* NASCAR dad regards (Go Team Hendrick)


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

Just got in. Qual is a tight water triple. Middle bird is 1st, right bird 2nd,left is the go bird. First 3 handled


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

qual partial results
#20 1st
#21 2nd
# 4 3rd
#19 4th
rj 11
jam (not complete list) 7, 25, 2, .....


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Congrats to Joseph McCann on the 1st and the 3rd in the Q and Mike Noel on the JAM


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*20 to the third in the Am, sorry no numbers left them in the truck. 12 to the last in the Open tomorrow, Eckett 4, Dewey 3, Trott 2, Shih 2, Knutson 1.

All I know,

Aaron*


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Callbacks to Am water blind: 1, 2, 4, 6, 7, 10, 11, 18, 22, 23, 24, 26, 33, 36, 38, 39, 40, 45, 46, 47 - 20 total

Derby callbacks to 2nd: 1, 2, 4, 5, 7 thru 19, 21, 22, 24

That's all I have....

FOM


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Open callbacks to water marks

4, 5, 16, 20, 35, 44, 46, 47, 53, 63, 68, 82


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Good luck Ted


----------



## cpayne (Feb 22, 2003)

Congrats to Marc and Megan Wells and RDR's Cotton Pickin Peach SH on the Qualifying Win!


----------



## ghjones (Nov 25, 2004)

cpayne said:


> Congrats to Marc and Megan Wells and RDR's Cotton Pickin Peach SH on the Qualifying Win!


Woohoo!!! Congrats to Peach, Marc, Megan and Joseph! Way to go!!! :-D

Gretchen


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Callbacks to Am water marks: 1, 2, 4, 6, 10, 11, 18, 22, 24, 36, 38, 39, 40, 45, 46, 47 -16 total

FOM


----------



## Fowl Weather (Jan 8, 2009)

Congratulations to Rockerin Kennels, 1st and 3rd in the Qual. 
Peach is Qualified All Age. 
Thank you Joseph and Chris.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Open winner:

#44 - Eagles Rumor Has It

Owner Steve Robben, Handler Scott Dewey & Rock River Retrievers!

CONGRATULATIONS SCOTT & STEVE!!!

Sorry, don't have anything else ..... that's all my contact knew.

JS


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Big congratulations to Richard Davis and Kona on their Derby 2nd.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Congrat's Steve and Rumor on the win! Rock River is on a roll!


----------



## Fowl Weather (Jan 8, 2009)

Congratulations to Richard Davis and Kona, 2nd in the derby.
Nice job Rockerin Kennels, Joseph and Chris.


----------



## Twolabsplus (Aug 29, 2004)

Congratulations to Joseph and the Rock Erin Team.

Good Job to all of you.


Kathie and Rich


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Nice job Richard........I know I'm still yer biggest Steeler Fan.......;-)

Great job Team Rockerin'.......


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations to Scott Dewey & owner Steve Robben on the Open win with Rumor!! We knew it was going to happen soon. Keep it going Scott, the training you and Isaac & crew do is certainly showing the results. (Maybe next week, you can break that last series jinx Thief)
Dave & Glenda


----------



## Judi Carter (Mar 21, 2005)

CONGRATS Richard & Kona, Mark, Megan & Peach and the RockErin Team. Great weekend guys!!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Way to go Scott Dewey and Rumor!!!! Big congratz to Steve Robben on Rumor's Open Win!! That is awesome!!!! Also, congratz to the Dave and Glenda, Thief, as well as John, Tess, on their Open Jams!! Way to go Rock River!!!

Also way to go Richard Davis! Congratz on your second in the Derby!

Aaron*


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

*Open Placements*

*1) Rumor H: Dewey*
*2) Hook H: Eckett*
*3) Deuce H: Eckett*
*4) Mootsie O/H: Shih*
*RJ) Arson H: Trott*

*JAMS*
*Mozzie O/H: Shih*
*Pippa H: Dewey*
*Ollie H: Trott*
*Romeo H: Knutson*
*Al H: Eckett*
*Thief H: Dewey*


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

*Amateur Placements*

*1) Mootsie O/H Shih*
*2) Buffy O/H Shih*
*3) DJ O/H Lori Morgan*
*4) Lucy O/H Rotschafer*
*RJ) Pacer O/H Boice*
*JAMS*

*Al O/H Smith*
*Eva O/H Brown*
*Lady O/H Anderson*
*Bullet O/H Munhollon*
*JR O/H Gierman*
*Dolly O/H Gierman*
*Bodee O/H Larry Morgan*
*Cortez O/H Graddy*
*Ozzie O/H Goettl*


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Good work Ted, that's a very strong showing by your string of dogs. Well done.


----------



## ghjones (Nov 25, 2004)

Congrats Richard Davis and Kona! Also, to Colleena and Joseph for their third in the Qual in addition to Peach's WIN. What an awesome weekend for Team RockErin. Happy Birthday, Joseph! :-D

Gretchen and Chloe


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*First and second in the amateur is d*** good Ted, congrats!*


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Good on Lainee and Buttlet for finishing.*


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Good weekend Ted, congrats


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congratz Ted! Wow!

Aaron*


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Great job Ted,nice 0ne -Two knockout punch in Amateur


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Congrats to Ted and crew....he is still hogging ribbons  and his truck is freaking on fire!!

A special congrats goes out to Lori Morgan and DJ on their Am 3rd! Way to go you two!!!!!!!

Howard - Thanks, we have a handful of greenies this year, hoping to turn them into color eventually, but got to figure out how to get the Freeridin crew out of the circuit first! 

Lainee, Flash and Butthead


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

Way to go to Ted and his crew. They are sizziling hot this year!!!!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Well done Ted, quite a 3 week run for you and Cherylon Loveland, I'm sure she is very proud of all her pupils!!

Mootsie
Mozzie
Buffy
Nelson
Ozzie
Pete
Chef
Holland


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh yeah I forgot one of the most important congrats, although not her first Derby (only her 4th) and not a "pretty" color, but I'm sure if you asked her 'Green is Beautiful!'

*CONGRATS to Janice Jones and Amos on their very first FT ribbon, a Derby JAM!!!!!!*

Janice and Amos started training with us a few months ago. She has been our club's FTS for many years now and I'm happy to see her make the leap into FTs. This was Amos's last Derby so she will now be making the harderst leap I think for a newbie - Derby to Qualifying. We have a lot of work ahead of us, but Janice and Amos can do it! I'm very proud of the two of them and I look foward to seeing them grow in the world of FTs!

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

I want to put in a plug for Cherylon Loveland, who does not run Field Trials, but works her butt off six days a week, so that her clients can run the dogs and be competitive

Since the National Amateur, in three field trials, my dogs have done the following

Mootsie has Open 3rd, Open 4th, Amateur 1st, Amateur 4th
Mozzie has finished 3 Opens, Open 4th, Open RJ, Open Jam, Amateur Win
Buffy - who is finally healthy after a series of set backs - Amateur 2nd
Nelson - Qualifying 1st, Amateur 4th

John Goettl took first in the Amateur at Colorado Women's with Ozzie, John got a fourth in the Derby with Bee, a young dog owned by Mark Menzie

Ed Aycock's young derby dog, Holland, has placed in 3 derbies and finished in the only other one he has run

Ray Duncan's young qualifying dog, Nitro, has finished two out of three qualifyings

That wide range of success is due in large part to the long hours, and creative work of Cherylon Loveland. Until you have seen the woman at work, you have no idea what hard work is

She is working the young dogs at 5:30 in the morning doing the basics while it is cool, then out in the field by 9-10, doing drill work, then setups by 11, closing out around 6.

My dogs are running hot ... and the credit belongs to Cherylon


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> and the credit belongs to Cherylon


Ditto to that, there is no harder working nor more dedicated professional retriever trainer.

She has never had the opportunity to keep a group of all-age dogs before, they usually go home to their owners or to other pros.

In addition to the aforementioned, Sylvia McClure's Gracie (Hilltop's High Society) will be heard from as well as Holland's littermate Tubby (I hope).

Way to go Cherylon, you're THE BEST!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

FOM said:


> Oh yeah I forgot one of the most important congrats, although not her first Derby (only her 4th) and not a "pretty" color, but I'm sure if you asked her 'Green is Beautiful!'
> 
> *CONGRATS to Janice Jones and Amos on their very first FT ribbon, a Derby JAM!!!!!!*
> 
> ...


Congrats to Janice and Amos for thier Jam. Way too cool Janice!!!!!


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Got this one in the books and just wanted to give a shout out to some great people that helped out at our trial this wekend. 
First to Ted Shih, who took on tasks like he was a club member, thanks Ted and congrats to all your dogs for a great weekend. 
Next to Lainee, girlfriend, you just stepped right in and helped out like a real champ. You are a great credit to our trial and the FT game.
Also to Larry and Lori Morgan, who came back to our trial from a few years off and welcome them back and hope they continue. They both helped out a lot at the AM to keep it running very smoothly.

Finally to all our help and club members who worked like mules to get this all put together and finished. We had some wait time at the Qual and Derby, but as the threads on RTF have been discussed, that is how it normally goes, at least for now anyway. 

If I forgot someone, I am greatly sorry and you all know who you are.

Thanks again to all,


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Mark,

You, John, Dan, Ken and everyone else put on a great trial, some of the nicer weather in years to boot....good BBQ, but someone in the gallery was talking about a pig roast from years ago....mmmmm.

Good job by the Ft. Collins RC! Another one in the books!

FOM


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Wow, congrats Ted!!! I loved watching moots and mozz in Utah last weekend! Great to hear of Buffy being healthy again!

You too, Lainee, keep up to good work.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jun 8, 2006)

Let's not forget Adam Casto who handled Dave Winter's Frankie to First Place in the Derby, beating the top derby dog in the country in the process. I hear this is Adam's first BLUE and I am sure there are many more to follow.


----------



## Kevinismybrother (Aug 3, 2009)

I just showed up to see some (old )friends and watch the big dogs run. Congrats to all the dogs and handlers. I appreciated the opportunity to help out, too. Can't wait for my little guy to grow up so we can be a regular part of this game.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Mr KevinsBrother!!

That SH sure looks cool behind yer dogs Name!!

Congrats!! you boob!!


Jealouse regards

Gooser


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Sorry!!!

Dint mean to HYJACK<<< 


BUT

That Kevinsbrother dude is one of the few in Colorado that'll talk to me!!



Gooser


----------



## Shawn Graddy (Jul 22, 2005)

Congrats and Thanks to all !!!


----------



## bossdawg (Sep 15, 2007)

We would like to thank all the members and people who worked the field trial this last weekend. The mechanics were great! There was more then enough help and equipment. Everyone was standing by when needed! 
Heidi and Gary


----------

